# The True Story of the Balrog



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 25, 2018)

I hope it's OK to post this -- and that it's the right place. I'm posting it, not for the content itself (even though Colbert's a notoriously rabid Tolkien fan), but because of the hilarious first comment:






EDIT: Well that seems not to have worked -- sorry. Youtube links seem to work differently here. You can look up the April 24th episode on youtube, to see the comment I was referring to.


----------

